# Re: Acomdata rebate



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Acomdata rebate*

Hi,

I bought an Acomdata hard drive in August and sent in the rebate forms. Towards the end of November I tried to phone them using the 800 number to find out the status and all I got was constant hold interrupted by do you want to hold messages. I've tried several times to get through but I guess they only have one person at the other end, maybe. I've also e-mailed them once in November and twice in December but have not received any responses to date. Has anyone else been having problems getting their rebates back or getting in touch with them? Would it do any good getting in touch with Acomdata directly instead of going through their rebate center?


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

I found it odd myself that I purchased a couple and sent in rebates with different addresses and havent seen one yet. I have since bought the epson r200 and an archos mp3 player and recieved rebates from those. Please let me know if you find anything out.


----------



## Mac4me (Aug 26, 2005)

I didn't get my refund yet either. I've not tried to contact them - yet. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I bought the FW/USB hard drive in August also and no news yet. I think people who bought them in June only got their rebates in November. I say we mass email Compusmart if we don't get them by January.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought mine in June and got the rebate in Nov, and I only got the rebate because i called and complained. I'd keep the calls going. They got back to me in 1 day.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm waiting for my rebate as well but haven't contacted anyone about it yet.

Has anyone tried contacting Compusmart?

I was in their downtown store a short while back looking at an HP scanner. The price was very good, $69.00, but there was a rebate involved.
So I commented to the sales lady that I would buy it, but the requirement of the rebate is holding me back.
She told me that should not be an issue - if the rebate doesn't arrive within about six weeks, to contacy Compusmart and they would honour the rebate and send me the money.

I didn't buy the scanner - but maybe now is time to take Compusmart at their word. trouble is that was the sales lady's verbal comment, nothing in writing.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Further on the rebate-

I had an issue initially because the drive was defective and the replacement drive would not arrive in time before the rebate submission deadline - it would also have a different serial number.

Anyway, I got that sorted out with Compusmart and Acomdata - Acomdata were quite responsive at the time.
I didn't think they used a rebate centre, the contact information I have from back in August is:

Mari Oki
Rebate Dept.
Acomdata
3410 Pomona Blvd
Pomona, CA 91768

Tel: 909-348-0680
Fax: 909-598-8663
Email: [email protected]

Is this the location people are trying to contact?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

krs said:


> Further on the rebate-
> 
> I had an issue initially because the drive was defective and the replacement drive would not arrive in time before the rebate submission deadline - it would also have a different serial number.
> 
> ...


That's the place! I faxed them this morning. And those numbers are listed on the AcomData website as theirs. I wonder how long I will have to wait to get a response?

Voyager


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like people are just starting to get their rebate cheques now.

http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192250&page=33&pp=15


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks for the reminder.
i too have not received my rebate yet.
got the drive in august.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Still waiting for my rebate for an August purchase.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

same boat, bought in August, no rebate yet.
matt


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Same seat, different boat, here.

I bought a BenQ monitor from Canada Computers WAY BACK in April. It came with a $50.00 MIR. I only got the cheque in November!


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Received a phone call from Acomdata tonight. They received my fax and the cheque will be in the mail tomorrow. I should receive it in about eight days. I guess it pays to remind them.

Voyager


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Voyager said:


> Received a phone call from Acomdata tonight. They received my fax and the cheque will be in the mail tomorrow. I should receive it in about eight days. I guess it pays to remind them.
> 
> Voyager


I'm beginning to think this is their strategy. It seems the only people getting their rebate cheques are the ones who complain.
Do you remember when you sent in your rebate request?


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

krs said:


> I'm beginning to think this is their strategy. It seems the only people getting their rebate cheques are the ones who complain.
> Do you remember when you sent in your rebate request?


I sent in my request about August 19th. I think you're right. There have been other posts that seem to have the same thing happen. Unless there are so many requests and so few staff that those who send in status requests are given priority.

Voyager


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Voyager said:


> I sent in my request about August 19th. I think you're right. There have been other posts that seem to have the same thing happen. Unless there are so many requests and so few staff that those who send in status requests are given priority.
> 
> Voyager


I can see them having tons of requests - it seems everytime I go into a computer store there is some Acomdata external drive with a mail-in rebate discount.
I think I'll dig out my copies tomorrow and send them an email.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

krs said:


> I can see them having tons of requests - it seems everytime I go into a computer store there is some Acomdata external drive with a mail-in rebate discount.
> I think I'll dig out my copies tomorrow and send them an email.



KRS,
Just something to think about. I e-mailed tjhem on three doifferent occasions and didn't get a reply. Only when I faxed them did I get one. 

Voyager


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

Haven't received mine yet. Have to dig out the rebate photocopies......if I know where they are


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not sure if this was posted elsewhere here... but i found an 800 # for them 

(800) 470-4495 Follow the menus (1=english) and you'll find the rebate center. Have your name (if u can remember) and serial # handy. 

I just called the number and she said she'd send it out today... 'Claimed' that it had been waiting for some sort of 'due date' before they could send it out... I call BS, but ya - we'll see. I'm supposed to get it within 8 days. (Probably not including weekends, or holidays, or days with the letter 'y' in them :s )


----------



## Mac4me (Aug 26, 2005)

All these posts spurred me on to finally call them  My cheque will be processed tomorrow and will arrive in 3 - 5 business days - yeah!!!


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Got my rebate cheque today!

Voyager


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Called them yesterday and magically, my rebate cheque will be sent today. I am glad I called. Who knows how long I would have waited.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Probably until you called.  

Voyager


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Has anyone complained to the store where they bought the Acomdata product with the rebate?
I still see these Acomdata rebates being offered on a regular basis, but it doesn't seem that Acomdata will honour them unless one specifically follows up - that is not the way this is supposed to work.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

krs said:


> I still see these Acomdata rebates being offered on a regular basis, but it doesn't seem that Acomdata will honour them unless one specifically follows up - that is not the way this is supposed to work.


You do have to admit that it is an interesting sales strategy. I wonder what their actual % of rebate payout is. I would imagine people forget they sent in the rebate forms and if people have as much difficulty getting through on their 800 number (never did) or an e-mail response (not until I faxed) as I did, how many more just give up. That said, maybe all the rebate payments do get paid out- eventually. But we probably will never know.

Voyager


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

I did some research on the internet about this and found somebody had waited 2.5 years without receiving anything. They had kept the proper paperwork, called acomdata and got the same next day turnaround. 

Wouldn't this make a very interesting newspaper story. It is an excellent strategy by Acomdata and they can likely avoid and legal battles by saying that it was about to be sent out.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

It would have been an interesting strategy before the internet became popular and provided a common platform for people to post their comments and complaints. I just look here and on RFD and see tons of complaints - try google!

I get the feeling some companies still operate in the dark ages in that respect.

Unfortunately I'm not home, so the rebate may have shown up in the last two weeks - but if it hasn't, I'm going to raise a stink not only with Acomdata but with Compusmart as well (and maybe the Federal Government).
This borders on fraud in my mind.

I have bought numerous computer items from various other companies and the rebates always showed up in a reasonable timeframe and without prompting. Didn't best Buy announce that they were discontinuing mail-in rebates this year because of the ongoing customer complaints?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Rec'd my rebate cheque yesterday.


----------



## Mac4me (Aug 26, 2005)

I finally got mine last Friday, but not before making another call to them. The girl told me my first request hadn't been processed because the guy who took my initial call, didn't take my paperwork out of the filing cabinet -BS if you ask me


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Well this is timely. I bought a 250 gig AcomData drive from teh FutureShop web site on boxing day with a $100 rebate. I haven't sent it in yet, have to get it off by the end of the month.

From my experience, almost all rebate programs operate like this. Apple is the only company that I can remember actually receiving an "unsolicited" rebate from. All the others I have had to make a calender entry when their 6-8 week window expires (really it's just 6-8 weeks to make most people forget they;ve sent something in) and then call them. Usually it only takes one or two calls.

It's not the dark ages, it's just how business is done these days unfortunately.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Rec'd my rebate cheque yesterday.


Did you have to chase them about this? Or did the cheque just show up?


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Called them about 2 weeks ago, told me it would be sent the following day and received yesterday. Just called once.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Called them about 2 weeks ago, told me it would be sent the following day and received yesterday. Just called once.


Thanks for the quick reply -

The point is you had to call to get the rebate.

I'm going to fire an email off to Compusmart and see what they have to say.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

krs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply -
> 
> The point is you had to call to get the rebate.
> 
> I'm going to fire an email off to Compusmart and see what they have to say.


I wouldn't bother. just call teh Acomdata 800 #. The beauty (from the retailer perspective) and curse (from the user perspective) of rebates is that the store gets to advertise an unbelieveably low price but then does not have anything to do with the actual delivery of that cost to the use. 

You may be able to get some help from them but, in my experience, all that happens is they tell you to call the 800 #.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I just sent this off to Compusmart where I bought my Acomdata drive.



> It seems one of your suppliers, Acomdata, is choosing not to honour mail-in rebates for their product.
> I say this, because there are threads about this at various places in the internet, RFD and ehMac to name just two, where many, many people have complained of not receiving their mail-in rebate even after 4 months.
> Apparently the only way Acomdata honours the rebate is if one calls them repeatedly.
> 
> ...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> I wouldn't bother. just call teh Acomdata 800 #. The beauty (from the retailer perspective) and curse (from the user perspective) of rebates is that the store gets to advertise an unbelieveably low price but then does not have anything to do with the actual delivery of that cost to the use.
> 
> You may be able to get some help from them but, in my experience, all that happens is they tell you to call the 800 #.


well, we'll see what happens.

if this was an isolated incident or even a few, I wouldn't bother. But this seems to be Acomdata's mode of operandi.
The other thing that prompted me to write Compusmart is the assurance of a sales lady there that Compusmart would honour the rebate if the manufacturer didn't.
Want to see if that is really true or just a sales pitch.

I actually consider Acomdata's approach fraud - but then again, I'm not a lawyer, just a p-o'd customer of Compusmart.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Compusmart replied already - and not even a 'canned' email.
I'm impressed.
Reply so far is that they have forwarded my message to their rebate department. I didn't think they had such a thing - does Compusmart offer rebates as well?.
Or was that just set up to handle all the customer rebate complaints they get from people like me.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

krs said:


> Compusmart replied already - and not even a 'canned' email.
> I'm impressed.
> Reply so far is that they have forwarded my message to their rebate department. I didn't think they had such a thing - does Compusmart offer rebates as well?.
> Or was that just set up to handle all the customer rebate complaints they get from people like me.


Wow that is impressive. Post the response(s) you get.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> Wow that is impressive. Post the response(s) you get.


I certainly will.

I have the feeling they are getting a fair amount of flak on mail-in rebates.
On their comments page, they actually added a little statement saying to include the postal code if you're writing about a mail-in rebate. Something must have prompted them to do that.


----------



## Wintel Devotee (Jul 25, 2005)

I called today. They had logged my $60 rebate but were apologetic that it hadn't been mailed out but will do so tomorrow. Maybe they are cash-strapped?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> Well this is timely. I bought a 250 gig AcomData drive from teh FutureShop web site on boxing day with a $100 rebate. I haven't sent it in yet, have to get it off by the end of the month.
> 
> From my experience, almost all rebate programs operate like this. Apple is the only company that I can remember actually receiving an "unsolicited" rebate from. All the others I have had to make a calender entry when their 6-8 week window expires (really it's just 6-8 weeks to make most people forget they;ve sent something in) and then call them. Usually it only takes one or two calls.
> 
> It's not the dark ages, it's just how business is done these days unfortunately.


I have just the opposite experience. All my rebates so far have shown up unsolicited, That includes Epson, Western Digital and others I can' recall off the top of my head.
Acomdata is the first case where this hasn't happened.

And why would you think that's an acceptable business practice. Legally it borders on fraud.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

krs said:


> I have just the opposite experience. All my rebates so far have shown up unsolicited, That includes Epson, Western Digital and others I can' recall off the top of my head.
> Acomdata is the first case where this hasn't happened.
> 
> And why would you think that's an acceptable business practice. Legally it borders on fraud.


You'll notice that I never said I thought it was an _acceptable_ business practice. I find it quite abhorrent actually. Rather is seems to be the way that these rebate programs are often run. 

Since you can never tell whether the company is going to try to rip you off up front, I treat all companies offering rebates as potential adversaries:

1) photo copy everything you've got
2) make a note of the 800 number that their rebate centre uses
3) Mark you calender for the 1st day past their "please forget about us" window and
4) Call them the day after it passes.

It's a pain in the a$$ but the only way to make sure you get your money.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> You'll notice that I never said I thought it was an _acceptable_ business practice. I find it quite abhorrent actually. Rather is seems to be the way that these rebate programs are often run.


Sorry - I was putting words in your mouth.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

krs said:


> I All my rebates so far have shown up unsolicited, That includes Epson, Western Digital and others I can' recall off the top of my head.
> Acomdata is the first case where this hasn't happened.


Same here, never had an issue receiving rebates in the past and two came from Tiger Direct last year! Heard horror stories about them but my experience was positive.

The only reason I contacted Acomdata was because of this thread. I actually received their cheque just last week. Contacted via email just before the holidays and was informed it would ship first week of '06. I had purchased the hard drive in August and sent in the rebate forms asap. 

However, I am glad I called...


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I think this type of rebate system for Acomdata hurts them in the end. There was a great deal for the 160 GB external hard drive (USB, but maybe FW in the end) at Best Buy for Boxing Day at $79.99 with some mail-in rebate. I thought of buying one (since I actually sold the one I had initially with my Imac) for my Ibook, but I wasnt sure if I would be getting the Firewire replacement and I didn't want to wait 6 months for the $100.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i finally got mine yesterday, but not without telephone calls to follow up.
this is the $80 rebate for the 250G model since SEPTEMBER 2005!!
were they counting on people to have forgotten?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been following this thread since it started, and I decided to try the completely passive approach, since no one else seemed to be doing that. I purchased two drives in August and sent in the forms a couple of weeks later. Since then, I have not contacted Acomdata or CompuSmart.

Today I got a cheque for one of the drives. The cheque is dated Dec. 31, but the envelope is postmarked Feb. 14. That's a loooong way from the printer to the mailbox! I'll post again when the other cheque arrives.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

We just received our rebate from August only after 1 phone call and 1 email. They were experiencing "delays". Bull. Now we are waiting for the second rebate. As discussed unacceptable. Definately the squeaky wheel syndrome.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I just got mine (using the do nothing approach to see if the cheque was going to ever show up!) and it was dated Dec 22nd!

What is the length of time a cheque is good for these days? 90 days? Six months?

Still no where near my rebate record of nine months...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Cheques are good for 6 months unless otherwise stipulated (which I have seen on rebate cheques) - used to be one year.
My daughter received her rebate cheque on Monday from Acomdata - passive mode, no phone call or email.
I went after Compusmart twice and have neither a cheque nor a reply from Compusmart other than they passed my email on to their rebate department.

Next time I'm in Montreal, I'm going to raise hell with those clowns - not so much about the rebate, but about their lack of response after they specifically told me more than once that they would pay the rebate if their supplier doesn't come through.
I wish I had a phone number or email address for the top dog there.


----------



## TheKelly (Feb 7, 2005)

I am in the same boat with everyone else. I filed for my rebate 9 weeks ago and received a computer generated form letter/email - we still have not found your serial number etc.. I came across another thread with the same problems with acomdata in the states from a year ago. I was wondering if anyone has heard of possible class action lawsuits against Best Buy or Acomdata. Best Buy must be aware of this problem but nonetheless chose to use this rebate scam here in Canada. Any one know a good lawyer?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Well - wonders will never cease.
My Acomdata rebate arrived today! I sent in the rebate information some time in August, so we're talking roughly six months to get it.
This was for a purchase I made at Compusmart. I emailed Compusmart twice about this rebate because their sales people told me that Compusmart would honour the rebate if Acomdata didn't come through....however, Compusmart never followed up on anything, all I ever got from them was a 'form' email that my complaint would be passed on to their rebate department.

Oh, this cheque from Acomdata is good for 90 days, it's dated 23 Feb 2006.


----------



## brycej (Jun 8, 2005)

I purchased my drive from Future Shop in January of 2005 and sent my rebate coupon in the next day. I received my rebate cheque the end of February 2006. The cheque was dated December 18, 2005 but obviously was not mailed until February of 2006. The cheque was also only good for 90 days. By the time I received the cheque I only had 2 weeks to cash it. 

A friend of mine purchased a drive at the same time and he has received nothing from them.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> Well this is timely. I bought a 250 gig AcomData drive from teh FutureShop web site on boxing day with a $100 rebate. I haven't sent it in yet, have to get it off by the end of the month.
> 
> From my experience, almost all rebate programs operate like this. Apple is the only company that I can remember actually receiving an "unsolicited" rebate from. All the others I have had to make a calender entry when their 6-8 week window expires (really it's just 6-8 weeks to make most people forget they;ve sent something in) and then call them. Usually it only takes one or two calls.
> 
> It's not the dark ages, it's just how business is done these days unfortunately.


 I have purchased 2 Brother printers and on both occasions have gotten my rebates within 8 weeks unsolicited.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

JPL said:


> I have purchased 2 Brother printers and on both occasions have gotten my rebates within 8 weeks unsolicited.


Same here. Received Brother rebate with no problem. Also Lexar, Sony, and Apple without any prompting. Acomdata seems to have been the exception.

Voyager


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Voyager said:


> Same here. Received Brother rebate with no problem. Also Lexar, Sony, and Apple without any prompting. Acomdata seems to have been the exception.
> 
> Voyager


I agree. I have received rebates from many companies, Western Digital, Brother, Apple, Epson, Logitech to name just a few; never a problem......Acomdata was the only one I had to wait forever and follow up to get the rebate.

I think we should complain to the retailers about that - I will certainly try to take it up a couple of notches at Compusmart where I bought the Acomdata drive.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Now I'm really less happy.

The bank called today to say that they are returning the Acomdata rebate cheque because the issue date was printed over white-out. I didn't notice anything unusual when I had the cheque, but I know that I didn't do it. Like brycej, my cheque arrived with less than a month to cash it, but perhaps it had already been redated.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

My Acomdata cheque background is a light yellow - white-out would be very noticable I think.
Did your bank even submit the cheque? I think they should regardless to see if it is accepted by the issuing bank. I haven't been to the bank yet with my cheque, I'll hope I'll make it next week.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, I was so unimpressed by the news that I don't recall which bank had rejected it. At any rate, it's being returned to me, and I'll have another look at it. The cheque was light yellow like yours, krs, so I was surprised when I was told about the white-out.


----------

